# isulating a cinder block house?



## gam62 (Aug 28, 2011)

We want to insulate a house, built in 1965, that is cinder block walls, some sort of stucco on the outside, with furring strips and pine paneling on the inside. What would be the simplest, cheapest way to insulate this? Do not know if there is a vapor barrier or house wrap. We live in an area that can go 20 below zero! It was used in the warmer months only. The ceilings and roof would need insulating too.
thanks for your help!!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd use an insulation that could get wet due to the stucco wicking water---- rigid closed-cell foam board. The roof is; vaulted, flat, pitched, gabled, hip, low-pitched, metal, etc.....

Gary


----------

